# Barking when guests come in the door.



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Millie doesn't bark very often. She does when we play, when I'm cooking supper if she is in her ex pen and when people are at the door. It doesn't matter if they are strangers or one of my kids. I don't like greeting my guest with my dog being so loud. I know she is just excited. I've tried putting her in another room when a know someone is coming over but she still barks. I've tried putting her in her crate and that does help but I would like to teach her to greet guests quietly. Am I asking too much? Is there any way to train her to do this?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ugh. I feel your pain. I think this is the hardest thing to teach. I am a failure at it. Have you gone to a puppy class? They do show you the basics on how to approach this. I find that the problem is finding humans who will practice with you and not let her jump and bark at them.

It is perfectly fine for her to bark when someone rings the bell. That is natural. You should acknowledge that she did her job of alerting you but now she must be quiet and calm. Can she go and do a stay on a blanket or mat?

As for greeting people, put her on a leash. I will let the experts tell you how to do the meet and greet. My extended family members can't listen to rules so they get mauled.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I did the puppy classes and they told me to take her out of the room until she calms down and then bring her back. If she barks again, take her out. I've also been teaching her sit stays but this just seem so be too much for her to listen. I'm trying to up the distraction to get her to this point but she is just so excited. I can throw treats on the floor, get my kids to run around the room, get them to bounce balls around her and she won't budge out of her sit stay. Someone comes to the door and all rules are out of the window for her.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oh.

that won't work. did they practice having a person approach you two? Let me see if I remember the lesson.

You stuff treats down her face to keep her focus on you and not the new person approaching. The person talks to you and walks away, ignoring her. The person comes back. Same thing over and over. Add other new people.

Eventually the new person comes back and says hello to her and gives a pat if she is calm. Practice over and over. Add other new people.

Then new person comes and rings door bell, ignoring puppy while you stuff. It is the same lesson as the first but you are in your house and adding the doorbell. You have to have a leash on her so that you can get her focus on you. LOTS of treats!!!!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> oh.
> 
> that won't work. did they practice having a person approach you two? Let me see if I remember the lesson.
> 
> ...


That makes sense to me! Thanks! How do you wean out the treats though?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

How old is Millie? When you are teaching her a new behavior, it doesn't matter about the amount of treats. Just keep them tiny if you are worried about calories. Dogs are like little kids. They would rather have 10 pennies than a dime.

You want to keep her so focused on how wonderful you are that she ignores what is going on at the front door. Eventually she will start to sit and watch and you will only have to give her treats when you see her attention wander to the "HEY! A STRAN - Ooo, a treat!". 

After 10 -15 minutes when everyone settles, you can try to give Millie a super-special treat reserved for when guests visit. A kong filled with frozen goodies, antler, or some high reward jerky. Something that she will take to her bed and work on.  That re-enforces that guests are good things.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

She loves guests. I just don't like how crazy she gets around them. She is six months old today.  
I have guests coming over tomorrow night so I'll try this out.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You have to prep the guests. They can't gush and let her leap all over them. No one plays with the crazy but cute puppy. Training the humans is the hardest part. Explain that you are training and DESPERATELY need their help to create a polite and social puppy. They may be okay with being mauled but you are training her because some people, especially kids, are frightened.

Most people are willing to help if you explain the rules. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of your advice. That's exactly why I want to nip this in the butt. I don't like it when she jumps up on kids. Some kids love it and some kids are terrified. Plus I could get in trouble if she did it to a random persons child.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I would recommend an advanced puppy class or obedience class. The first couple of types of classes are to get to know your puppy and socialize her. Maybe you want to shop around a bit, ask the instructors how they would teach certain situations and see if it meshes with your philosophy. 

Millie is at the prime learning age. If you put in all the work now, you could have a lovey-dovey that everyone enjoys.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Come on, guys. Don't let me be the only one giving advice. I see you lurking. 150+ views. Someone else must have hints for her guests tomorrow.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

personally, Oreo will bark at the door if someone knocks or rings the door bell. I tell him to 'Shush' and he stop barking.

As I approach the door, he goes to 'his spot' about 8 feet from the door and sits down quietly waiting to see who comes in. When the person does come in...he's still sitting with tail wagging. He won't goto the person unless i tell him he's allowed.

How did I do this?

When I was 'training' him to do this, I made sure people on the other side of the door knew I was training him and they wait patiently.

One thing with Oreo, and I'm sure it's the same with all dogs' is that they don't listen well when they are excited. I ask him to sit..I wait..and wait..and wait until I think he's not as excited. This is good time for the stay command to come in as well.

You'll need a lot of patience waiting for him/her to calm down. They need to understand that excited = nothing is going to happen. Once they are less excited..then open the door.

Eye contact is key. Oreo makes eye contact with me before I do anything. When he's making eye contact, i take it as him waiting for my next command.

I use the excited=nothing going to happen in most of my daily routines.


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

First I love the name Oreo! As far as barking goes, I think if someone knocks or rings the doorbell and Say good job then shush the dog. Most of the time they do it out of protection from whomever is at the door. It takes practice & patience.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh! How did it go? Any success? Little steps?


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Oh! How did it go? Any success? Little steps?


Sorry for not getting back to you. Millie got spayed on Monday so we've been pretty preoccupied with that. 
She did really well friday night. Not perfectly. I managed to keep her completely focused on me when my guests came through the door. She didn't bark at all. A few minutes later I went to get something from another room and then she barked like crazy at them the second I walked away. At that point I just picked her up and put her in her ex pen for a little time out.
I think it's going to work though. I just need to keep it up. I was very excited that she stayed quiet initially.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

narci said:


> personally, Oreo will bark at the door if someone knocks or rings the door bell. I tell him to 'Shush' and he stop barking.
> 
> As I approach the door, he goes to 'his spot' about 8 feet from the door and sits down quietly waiting to see who comes in. When the person does come in...he's still sitting with tail wagging. He won't goto the person unless i tell him he's allowed.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for you advice! Keeping Millie's eye contact along with the treats seems to do the trick. Now I just need to be consistent.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Just posted this on another thread about barking, but it's so good I'll do so again for anyone who hasn't read it - really helpful little book not just about curing barking, but about understanding barking as a language....

Barking: The Sound of a Language (Dogwise Training Manual): Turid Rugaas: 9781929242511: Amazon.com: Books

SO recommended!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay!! :whoo: It is the little victories! 

I hope she recovers quickly from the spay. The hardest part is keeping them quiet.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> Come on, guys. Don't let me be the only one giving advice. I see you lurking. 150+ views. Someone else must have hints for her guests tomorrow.


Hahaha! You know why no one else has responded. We all have the same problem! ound:

Personally, I want my dogs to bark and announce visitors, but I also want them to stop once I've investigated and determined there is no danger. In the end I'm too lazy to really do anything about it. They stop soon enough that I can live with it. I would love to hear from anyone who has conquered the issue, however.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Yay!! :whoo: It is the little victories!
> 
> I hope she recovers quickly from the spay. The hardest part is keeping them quiet.


I agree. The first night after her spay she was licking the sore too much. We tried putting a onsie on her but she was too determined to get at it so we had to put a cone on her the second day. That night she cried all night long. I felt really bad for her but I couldn't do anything about it. She has all of her energy back now so it's been hard to keep her calm. Last night she slept through the night again so I think she is starting to feel better.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Karen Collins said:


> Hahaha! You know why no one else has responded. We all have the same problem! ound:
> 
> Personally, I want my dogs to bark and announce visitors, but I also want them to stop once I've investigated and determined there is no danger. In the end I'm too lazy to really do anything about it. They stop soon enough that I can live with it. I would love to hear from anyone who has conquered the issue, however.


I wouldn't mind if it was a few barks and she stopped once she realized there wasn't any danger. I just don't like greeting my guests with a dog barking so loudly that I can hardly hear them. I would love to teach the speak and quiet command but I haven't figured out how to do that yet. I'm glad I'm not in this alone.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't have the barking problem. Sure, they do the "Dog Bell" but usually they stop when I thank them for doing their job. My problem is that they are rude and all over our guests.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> I don't have the barking problem. Sure, they do the "Dog Bell" but usually they stop when I thank for doing their job. My job is that they are rude and all over our guests.


I have both problems. Haha!


----------

